# Hoyt Spyder????



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone here shoot it? Likes/dislikes? I am in the market and this is one I am considering.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

It looks nice. The main thing to do is to physically shoot it. I was in the same boat last year and I shot a bunch of different bows. I ended up with the heli-m and have been really happy with it. Go with your gut and pick what feels good and not what others feel. Happy shopping


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

bobbyoshay said:


> It looks nice. The main thing to do is to physically shoot it. I was in the same boat last year and I shot a bunch of different bows. I ended up with the heli-m and have been really happy with it. Go with your gut and pick what feels good and not what others feel. Happy shopping


I hear ya. I have several in mind. Been checking them out for a few days and the spyder has had great reviews. I am going sometime this week to shoot several different ones.


----------



## jmaness30 (Feb 10, 2013)

I bought one about 4 months ago and it has been great!


----------



## happie hooker (Mar 28, 2011)

I was in the market for a new bow a few months back. I shot several bows including all of the Mathews line up and ended up with a Hoyt Spyder! I love mine. Good luck!


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

I shot the spider and the CE and ended up with the element. They felt to shoot about the same to me. I just liked the carbon riser as I shot a matrix for the past couple years. 
I WAS considering the spyder turbo, but wanted the short ATA.


----------



## Rattler Grips (Jun 3, 2013)

It's a shooter but I prefer a solid back wall. Hoyt's are pretty mushy IMO.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Just left the bow shop. The spyder has all the exact same features as the carbons. It's just cheaper because it has an aluminum riser not carbon. 
-rkt cams
-airshox
-the new cable guides


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Sold my z7 and ended up with a spyder. Like it so far. Will be hunting with it this season. Shoot as many as you can. Buy what feels best for you.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I ended up with the spyder. Smooth draw. I need to order my sight and have it put together and start shooting. Just sitting in the closet with a bunch of NIB accessories.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

I like the spyder. All the same components as the carbons. But even SHORTER ata. I just made the switch to the rkt from the older cam and a half. Can't believe the difference. So much smoother draw, smoother shot.. The bow feels slow its so smooth but it flings that arrow like a lazer beam. I liked the carbon riser. Feels a little more dead in the hand and a few oz's lighter. But you got to pay an extra $500 for it.


----------

